# Tipping



## Vic Sabin (Nov 7, 2017)

Anyone do something special to get more passengers to tip?


----------



## Jordan23 (Aug 14, 2017)

I need some coffee cause I read that as "Anyone do something special to get more than passengers tip?"


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Cappuccino machine in the trunk. If you don't get more tips you can work longer hours.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Vic Sabin said:


> Anyone do something special to get more passengers to tip?


I once talked for 16 hours about how much MORE money i was now making with Pizza Hut because of TIPPING.

I MADE 10% of Gross fares in tips that day.

Also got 2-3 " professionalism" marks that day . . .

It seemed to work.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I find that when I wear pants I get more tips and fewer complaints.


----------



## Grape6 (Nov 5, 2017)

Vic Sabin said:


> Anyone do something special to get more passengers to tip?


Yes, but it's not something I can repeat here lol just joking

Most Uber riders are young and/or cheap. They just want a cheap ride and are allergic to tipping.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Vic Sabin said:


> Anyone do something special to get more passengers to tip?


I drive a smelly yellow taxi... usually get $40+ a day in tips...


----------



## Easters (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm one week in so in my limited experience I've found that college town bar runs up and down the block will not get you any tips. College kids are broke. Focus on areas where you can find affluent older women. Often times they don't use Uber very much so they might not even know you can tip. Start a conversation and try to slip in "Uber has been a fun little side gig. You make a little money, especially if people are tipping good that night". Works for me.


----------

